# *Sticky Vicky's New Super Log*



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey my name is Vicky I am 22 years old

Height 5,2

Weight 165lbs

Body Fat 39%

My current goals:


Body Fat to be 30%

To build a better stamina (whilst running)

To be able to lift 30 -40 kg hehe


Tomorrow I am starting a new Body building workout, I have someone helping me to show how to use some of the equipment









*Food Intake*

Protein = *172.7g* ( too high I reckon







)

Carbs = *66.4g* ( too Low







)

Fat= *52.0g*

Total Calories = *1,449*


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why are you sticky?


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why are you sticky?


 :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Oh dear.


lol:lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why are you sticky?


i thought your not suppose to ask .. just use your imagination is HOT weather and humid over here :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with your goals


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pictures?

Good luck with this


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck. Looking forward to following your progress. Post training and diet as you go along and you will get loads of really good feedback. As well as a fair amount of pervy banter lol


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

This is me, but I think I have lost a bit of weight since then


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck, Vicky.

You're in the right place here for motivation, diet and training advice and general conversation.

There are quite a few success stories on here, too. People have transformed themselves.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

good luck :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Vicky :thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks peeps


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

good luck with your plan vicky 

You will do well if you keep focused


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Seriously though looking at pic you could be in excellent shape in quite a short time frame.
> 
> p


having been a fatty myself i would have to say here, as nice a comment as that was bulk, dont give the girl false hope that it will happen in a short time, cause it wont. The weight didnt go on over night so it will take a fair while to get it off.

It took me 17 weeks of hard dieting with which i ended up doing 2 hours cardio a day plus training all while having 20g of carbs, yes i dropped 60lbs but unless she is willing to go to those extremes then it will take her a lil longer.

But vicky you have taken the first step posting your pics and plan and its all going to get better from now..

Find your weight target and plan your diet to suit, there is loads of info on this board and im sure we will all help you if we can


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

poshbird said:


> Hey my name is Vicky I am 22 years old
> 
> Height 5,2
> 
> ...


Calories are too high, drop the carbs to around 30g imo, then have one cheat meal a week,

start some cardio at 45 mins every morning and make sure you are dropping between 2-3lbs/ week, any less then up the cardio and more then ease off the cardio til fat loss slows down and then re introduce cardio,

You need to set a goal

if you manage to drop 2lb/week

November 28th should see you weighing 122lbs, thats only 20 weeks of watching your deit and doing a little bit of cardio, 2lbs a week is an easy drop with the bodyfat you have, If I knew you personally I would have set a 3lb/week goal for fat loss

IMO thats a great goal to go for and should be able to get beaten.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yea indeed, she will be defo be feeling much better when the pounds start dropping off, its a nice feeling.

lol 50-60lbs is a good effort what ever it is, im looking to take another 5-6kgs off what i was on stage last time so looking forward to that.

But totally agree, picking a goal is the most important thing

B x


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I have have completed DAY 1 of my 3 day workout on weights

*LEGS*

*CALVES*

Standing Raise 15 x 20kg

12 x 24kg

Seated Raise 15 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

*HAMSTRINGS*

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 21kg

12 x 24kg

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 20 kg

15 x 20 kg

*QUADS*

Leg Ext

20 x 15 kg

Hack Squat

12 x no weight

12 x no weight

Leg Press

15 x no weight

15 x no weight

15 x no weight

20 mins cardio








Knackered now lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Vicky,

Good luck with your goals and look at Tom's post ( pelayo ) entitled Speechless. If he can do it then none of us have a valid excuse.

Bad move referring to yourself as "sticky Vicky" tho !


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site, and good luck with your goal.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Hello Vicky,
> 
> Good luck with your goals and look at Tom's post ( pelayo ) entitled Speechless. If he can do it then none of us have a valid excuse.
> 
> Bad move referring to yourself as "sticky Vicky" tho !


Only if you have a one track mind lol:lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Most of these guys have 20+ times the normal amount of testosterone floating round their bodies.

"sticky vicky" red rag/bull lol.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

bulkaholic said:


> Vicky, this is the place for motivation and help with shaping up. I joined here a couple of years ago fat, out of shape and really unhealthy as in couldnt walk up flight of stairs without going bright red and sweating
> 
> changed my life what happened after then and won't look back.
> 
> ...


I have posted my diet up on the diet section and thanks:thumb:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Food intake









*PROTEIN* 174G

*CARBS* 55G

*FAT* 59G


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

hey all

its my day off today so i am having a cheat meal, breaded fish with

mash and baked beans mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

off subject a bit

one of the reasons why I am doing this fitness is because at the moment me and my partner are trying conceive , he had 6 months of chemo but he is better but they say it could have affected his sperm count. So I am trying to do something that will put my mind off the worry and upset, he is also alot older than my self .


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problems and worries. I sympathise. My mums just been diagnosed with lung cancer and I'm going to bury myself in the gym too, to help me get through it mentally.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

I am trying to relax but its not working I just keep crying thinking what if we cant?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

poshbird said:


> I am trying to relax but its not working I just keep crying thinking what if we cant?


Flip it round. What if you can?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

poshbird said:


> I am trying to relax but its not working I just keep crying thinking what if we cant?


Read the pink part of my sig......

Good luck, both with your lifestyle change and with trying to conceive. Building some muscle will be good for when your carrying a heavy bump around:thumb:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Read the pink part of my sig......
> 
> Good luck, both with your lifestyle change and with trying to conceive. Building some muscle will be good for when your carrying a heavy bump around:thumb:


Thanks luvvie that meant alot









I just need to think more positive :thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

I have worked out my workout, let me know what you guys think:thumb:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*WORKOUT A*

*CALVES*

STANDING RAISE 2 X 6-15

SEATED 2 X 6-15

*HAMSTRINGS*

LYING LEG CURL 2 X 6-15

SEATED LEG CURL 2 X 6-15

*QUADS*

LEG EXT 1 X 25

HACK SQUAT 3 X 15, 12, 8

LEG PRESS 3 X 12, 15, 15

*WORKOUT B*

*CHEST*

INC PRESS 15,12,8

FLAT BENCH 8,12,15

DB FLYERS 10,15

*SHOULDERS*

DB PRESS 15,12,8

SIDE RAISE 15,12,10

(SUPERSETTED WITH UPRIGHT ROW TO FAIL)

*TRICEPS*

PUSH DOWN 15,12

SEATED DB EXT 15,12

DIP MACHINE 15,15,DROP

*WORKOUT C *

*BACK*

WIDE CHINS 2 X FAIL

V PULLDOWNS 12,10

WIDE ROWS 15,12

V BAR ROWS 15,12

*REAR DELT*

DB BENT OVER 15,12,12

*TRAPS*

SHRUGS 3 X 15

*BICEPS*

HAMMER CURL 15,12,10

DB CURL 15,12

CABLE CURLS 15,15

*WORKOUT D*

30- 45 MIN CARDIO


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Flip it round. What if you can?


Yes you're right:thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry that I haven't been on lately guys and gals.... just been sorting my head out and just having a rest as I was really exhausted these past two days and yes I have been eating a little rubishly but I am starting again tomorrow


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Right I have had a very long break... Got my head together and we are starting again

Going to start by getting my Body Fat down... can't believe its 39%


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Friday 13th August

CALVES

Standing Calf Raises

15 x 16kg

15 x 20kg

Seated Calf raises

15 x 20kg

15 x 25kg

HAMSTRINGS

Lying Leg Curls

15 x 14 kg

15 x 21 kg

Seated Leg Curls

15 x 15kg

15 x 20kg

QUADS

Leg Extensions

25 x 21kg

Hack Squat

15 x 5kg

12 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Leg press

12 x 40kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 40kg


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Saturday 14th August

35 mins Cardio:thumb:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Monday 16th Aughust

CHEST

INC PRESS

15 X 5KG

12 X 10KG

8 X 12.5KG

FLAT BENCH

8 X 25KG

12 X 25KG

15 X 25KG

DB FLYERS (MACHINE)

10 X NO WEIGHT

15 X NO WEIGHT

SHOULDERS

SHOULDER PRESS

15 X NO WEIGHT

12 X 5 KG

8 X 7.5KG

SIDE RAISES ( SUPERSETTED WITH UPRIGHT ROW TO FAIL)

15 X 2.5KG AND 7.5KG UPRIGHT ROW

12 X 2.5KG AND 7.5KG UPRIGHT ROW

10 X 2.5 KG AND 7.5KG UPRIGHT ROW

TRICEPS

PUSH DOWN

15 X 4KG

12 X 4KG

SEATED DB EXT

15 X 5KG

10 X 5KG

DIP MACHINE ( NOT 100% WHAT WEIGHT IS YET)

15 X

15 X

15 X


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

FOOD

PROTEIN 182g

CARBS 83g

FAT 38g


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

keep pushing forward vicky,goodluck with your goals


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You OK Vicky?

How's the training going? Why the long break?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

whats your diet looking like hun?


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> You OK Vicky?
> 
> How's the training going? Why the long break?


Alot of things have been happening for me lately and now I have sorted them out , I am back for pumping iron lol:thumb:

17th August

30mins Cardio

and I ran for 3mins ( BTW first time running in along time and I am adding one minute after each cardio workout)

CALORIES: 1722

PROTEIN: 174g

CARBS: 132g (This was a high carb day)

FAT: 52g

:bounce:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Keep motivated , good luck.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

18.8.10

BACK

WIDE PULLDOWNS

12KG X TO FAIL

18KG X TO FAIL

V PULLDOWNS

12KG X 12

18KG X 10

WIDE BAR ROWS

12KG X 15

18KG X 12

V BAR ROWS

12KG X 15

18KG X 12

REAR DELTS

DELT MACHINE

NO WEIGHT X 15

NO WEIGHT X 12

NO WEIGHT X 12

TRAPS

SHRUGS

7.5KG X 15

7.4KG X 15

10KG X 15

BICEPS

HAMMER CURL

2.5KG X 15

2.5KG X 15

5KG X 10

DB CURL

2.5KG X 15

2.5KG X 10

CABLE CURLS

7KG X 15

7KG X 15

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

FOOD

PROTEIN 173KG

CARBS 139KG (CARBS TO HIGH?)

FAT 43G

CALORIES 1612 :beer:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

19.8.10

CARDIO

15 MINS FAST WALK UP HILL

4 MINS RUNNING

15 MINS ON CROSS TRAINER

FOOD

PROTEIN 171g

CARBS 82g

FAT 57g

CALORIES 1523


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

poshbird said:


> 18.8.10
> 
> BACK
> 
> ...


 139kg of carbs, wow thats insane:lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wowzers your carbs are way to high if your trying to loose fat?

692 cals protein

556 cals carbs

387 cals fat

= 1635 cals is prob not going to have you loosing weight at your height and starting weight...

also you said the 17th was a high carb day yet you have 139g carbs the next day?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

keep going vicky !!


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

MissBC said:


> wowzers your carbs are way to high if your trying to loose fat?
> 
> 692 cals protein
> 
> ...


I know what your saying, what would you recommend? :thumbup1:

Sorry I am new to all of this :s


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

*LEGS*

CALVES

STANDING RAISE

16 X 20KG

16 X 24KG

SEATED

16 X 25KG

16 X 27.5KG

HAMSTRINGS

LYING LEG CURL

15 X 21KG

15 X 28KG

SEATED LEG CURL

15 X 20KG

15 X 25KG

QUADS

LEG EXT

25 X 21KG

HACK SQUAT

15 X 10KG

12 X 15KG

8 X 20KG

LEG PRESS

12 X 50KG

15 X 45KG

15 X 45KG


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

CARDIO

CROSS TRAINER

20 MINS

TREDMILL

15MINS FAST WALK UP HILL

5MINS RUN

FOOD

PROTEIN 174g

CARBS 79g

FAT 59g

CALORIES 1532


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

CHEST

INC PRESS

15 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

8 x 15 kg

FLAT BENCH (smith machine) (25kg bar)

8 x 5kg

12 x no weight

15 x no weight

DB FLYERS

10 x 7kg

10 x 7kg

SHOULDERS

DB PRESS

15 x no weight

12 x 5kg

8 x 5kg

SIDE RAISE

15 x 2.5kg

12 x 2.5kg

10 x 5kg

(SUPERSETTED WITH UPRIGHT ROW 30kg TO FAIL)

TRICEPS

PUSH DOWN

15 x 12kg

12 x 18kg

SEATED DB EXT

15 x 7.5kg

7 x 10kg

DIP MACHINE

15 x 21kg

15 x 28kg

DROP x 28kg

30 mins fast walk up hill

FOOD

PROTEIN 185g

CARBS 79g

FAT 43g

CALORIES 1434


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

CARDIO

20 MINS UP HILL FAST WALKING

6 MINS RUN WOOOOP WOOOP (PROUD OF MY SELF)

20 MINS ON CROSS TRAINER

FOOD

PROTEIN 174G

CARBS 92G

FAT 44G

CALS 1461


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

poshbird said:


> CARDIO
> 
> 20 MINS UP HILL FAST WALKING
> 
> ...


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Bashy:beer:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

BACK

WIDE PULLDOWNS

18KG X TO FAIL

24KG X TO FAIL

V PULLDOWNS

18KG X 12

24KG X 10

WIDE BAR ROWS

24KG X 15

30KG X 12

V BAR ROWS

24KG X 15

30KG X 12

REAR DELTS

DELT DB BENDOVER

5KG X 15

7.5KG X 12

7.5KG X 12

TRAPS

SHRUGS

7.5KG X 15

10KG X 15

12.5KG X 15

BICEPS

HAMMER CURL

2.5KG X 15

5KG X 15

5KG X 10

DB CURL

2.5KG X 15

5KG X 10

CABLE CURLS

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

30 MINS CROSS TRAINER

FOOD

PROTEIN 184KG

CARBS 62KG

FAT 44KG

CALORIES 1361


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

CARDIO

CROSS-TRAINER 20MINS

TRED-MILL 20 MINS UP HILL AND 7 MIN RUN WOOOOOP

FOOD

PROTEIN 176G

CARBS 53G

FAT 45G

CALORIES 1314


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Vicky, is there any noticable difference in your appearance yet?

if yes any chance of an up to date pic? ( trying to convince the wife she can do it, not for seedy reasons lol )

by the way, you were on about getting pregnant, we had issues for a while ( 18 month + ) and it all changed when she lost weight  now we have a 16 month old


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Vicky, is there any noticable difference in your appearance yet?
> 
> if yes any chance of an up to date pic? ( trying to convince the wife she can do it, not for seedy reasons lol )
> 
> by the way, you were on about getting pregnant, we had issues for a while ( 18 month + ) and it all changed when she lost weight  now we have a 16 month old


Thanks for the info :thumb:

Yes I was thinking of doing a photo, I have noticed a little but I have only been doing it for a couple of weeks full on now... which is the longest I have achieved I seem to be enjoying as I have a routine now:rockon:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

keep it up and good luck, we went thru a lot trying to find out why we couldnt ( hence my query about sperm and test in another thread ) but still managed 

We had actually given up hope by this time....perhaps less stress and pressure also helped


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

bert1 said:


> keep it up and good luck, we went thru a lot trying to find out why we couldnt ( hence my query about sperm and test in another thread ) but still managed
> 
> We had actually given up hope by this time....perhaps less stress and pressure also helped


Yes I am just trying not to think about it,, if it happens it will happen , kind of thing... Trying to concentrate on getting my bodyfat % lower. :thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

LEGS

CALVES

STANDING RAISE

16 X 24kg

16 X 30kg

SEATED

16 X 25KG

16 X 27.5KG

HAMSTRINGS

LYING LEG CURL

15 X 28KG

15 X 30KG

SEATED LEG CURL

15 X 25KG

15 X 30KG

QUADS

LEG EXT

25 X 28KG

HACK SQUAT

15 X 10KG

12 X 15KG

8 X 20KG

LEG PRESS

12 X 50KG

15 X 47.5KG

15 X 47.5K

Cardio 30 mins


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

FOOD

PROTEIN 190G

CARBS 49G

FAT 49G

CALORIES 1388


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

2/09/10

squats with a 20kg bar

15 x 22.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

Hack squars

15 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

8 x 17.5kg

Leg curls

15 x 21kg

12 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

Leg extensions

15 x 21kg

12 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

seated calf raises

15 x 25kg

12 x 27.5kg

8 x 30kg

standing calf raises

15 x 24kg

12 x 28kg

8 x 32kg

30 min cycle


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

3/09/10

seated dumbbell curls

12 x 7kg

10 x 9.5kg

8 x 9.5kg

Standing Barbell curls

12 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 40kg

Cable curls

12 x 18kg

10 x 24kg

8 x 24kg

Abs crunches

1 x 10

1 x 10

1 x 10

Cable crunches

12 x 24kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

Ab machine crunches

7 x no weight

7 x no weight

7 x no weight

found the machine crunches really hard

30 mins cardio

20mins walking up hill and 10 mins run woooop:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep it up ...it's doable i shed around 5 stone in less than 5 months .. it aint easy but it's damn doable .. the change you see in the mirror keeps you motivated .. bang on.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

sizar said:



> Keep it up ...it's doable i shed around 5 stone in less than 5 months .. it aint easy but it's damn doable .. the change you see in the mirror keeps you motivated .. bang on.


Thanks sizar and you are so right:thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck, you!

You seem to have a routine going on now, the trick is to keep it going. I'm sure you will get where you want to be though :beer:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Well my trousers are nearly falling off me now and so are my shorts, yes I wore shorts yesterday in the uk, it was so warm and it looks like its going to be another day to show off the legs hehe


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks to lou for helping me :clap: This is my new diet for the next month

Meal 1:

30gr Porridge (uncooked weight)

20gr Raisins

10gr Sunflower seeds

35gr Protein powder as a shake or mixed in the porridge

Meal 2:

125gr Chicken/Turkey

160gr Potato/40gr Rice/125gr Sweet Potato/6 Rice cakes

Green Vegetables

1tsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3:

Same as meal 2

Meal 4: Pre-workout

125gr Chicken/Turkey

6 rice cakes

1 small banana

2tsp peanut butter

Meal 5:

postworkout shake 1.5 scoop of CNP Pro-Recover OR similar post workout Protein formula from Boditronics, Phd Nutrition

If NOT training eat the same as meal 2 & 3

Meal 6:

125gr Chicken/Turkey

Green Veggies

1tsp extra virgin olive oil

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking of doing this 4 day split routine....

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/scrutinys-4-day-muscle-building-split.html


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Is that about 150g carbs?


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

yes


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

not sure why but today i came off the bang waggon, I had a big tuna sandwich with salad, not too bad I know but lou will kick my butt, anyway I am back on the straight and narrow now


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Feeling better after todays little episode

Just cooking up some chicken as we speak.

BACK

close grip rows

12 x 16kg

8 x 20kg

6 x 24kg

wide pull downs

12 x 16kg

8 x 20kg

6 x 20kg

close pull downs

12 x 16kg

8 x 20kg

6 x 20kg

T bar rows

12 x 10kg

8 x 15kg

6 x 20kg

Bent over barbell rows

12 x 30kg

8 x 40kg

6 x 40kg

DEADLIFTS

12 x 30kg

8 x 40kg

6 x 45kg

20 mins cardio


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

I know this might sound minging but I have sweat rash under my armpit , is there anything I can do with this as it is really sore.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Nappy rash cream or savlon should do the trick


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Nappy rash cream or savlon should do the trick


lol nappy rash cream , sorry had to laugh....

I think I have come savlon (magic cream) , thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

poshbird said:


> lol nappy rash cream , sorry had to laugh....
> 
> I think I have come savlon (magic cream) , thanks :thumbup1:


I used to get a similar thing on my thighs, I just used whatever the wife had bought for the baby :lol:

Savlon is deffo magic though :thumb:


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumb :all the best with your goals :beer:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> I used to get a similar thing on my thighs, I just used whatever the wife had bought for the baby :lol:
> 
> Savlon is deffo magic though :thumb:


Yes, it heals anything and everything:whistling:



lobo said:


> :thumb :all the best with your goals :beer:


Thanks lobo, I will post pics once I notice a change in me.. :thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

arms

seated dumbell curls

12 x 7.5kg

8 x 9 kg

6 x 9 kg

standing barbell curls

12 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

6 x 40kg

cable curls

12 x 12kg

8 x 16kg

8 x 16kg

standing ticep ext

12 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

6 x 10kg

push downs

12 x 12kg

8 x 16kg

6 x 20kg

dip machine

15 x 3 plates

15 x 4 plates

15 x 5 plates

wrist curls

12 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

20mins cardio


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

squats

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

6 x 30kg

hack squats

12 x 10kg

8 x 15kg

6 x 20kg

leg curls

12 x 28kg

8 x 35kg

6 x 42kg

leg ext

12 x 35kg

8 x 42kg

6 x 49 kg

stiff deadlift

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

6 x 30kg

standing calf raises

15 x 24kg

15 x 28kg

15 x 32kg

seated calf raises

15 x 25kg

15 x 27.5kg

15 x 30kg

20 mins cardio


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

chest

bench press

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

6 x 27.5kg

incline dumbell press

12 x 7kg

8 x 9.5kg

6 x 12.5kg

decline bench press (smith machine)

12 x 27.5kg

8 x 30kg

6 x 30kg

pullovers

12 x 7kg

12 x 7kg

8 x 7kg

cable cross overs

12 x 8kg

8 x 8kg

6 x 8kg

incline dumbell flys

12 x 7kg

8 x 7kg

6 x 7kg

20 mins cardio

Not sure why I feel down after workout, I feel like I haven't gained much but I think I might be expecting too much of my self . Maybe over confident, who knows.

But there is one thing to look positive about, I am starting to see changes in the mirror , woop woop.

I think people much think I am mad in the gym not sure why but when I am doing cardio I find my self being very nosey in other peoples conversations and I will stare but I dont mean to I just automatically do it lol..... crazzzy me.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

poshbird said:


> But there is one thing to look positive about, I am starting to see changes in the mirror , woop woop.
> 
> I think people much think I am mad in the gym not sure why but when I am doing cardio I find my self being very nosey in other peoples conversations and I will stare but I dont mean to I just automatically do it lol..... crazzzy me.


Glad you are starting to see improvements vicky keep it up 

Dont worry about the wierd staring thing.....the wife and mother in law do it as well lol.... I used to get jelous ( cant help it, im stupidly jelous to the point of starting on some people ) thinking she was perving at other men but she does it with everyone lol

I ordered a cheap bench today, check my journal


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Glad you are starting to see improvements vicky keep it up
> 
> Dont worry about the wierd staring thing.....the wife and mother in law do it as well lol.... I used to get jelous ( cant help it, im stupidly jelous to the point of starting on some people ) thinking she was perving at other men but she does it with everyone lol
> 
> I ordered a cheap bench today, check my journal


Will def check your journal bert:thumbup1:

Good news with getting the new bench

Did the abs today and some running on treadmill for 15 mins + 5 mins fast walk, feeling tired today but I have a day off tomorrow and I am going to save as much energy as I can:tongue:


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Well it is my day off today, wish I was in the gym though but my body really needs the day off, bring on tomorrow!!

Going out for a indian tonight with my OH and it's our 5th anniversary together and he has been so supportive with the diet and training , as we're eating different meals when I am on my diet.


----------



## decosta1228 (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on the 5th anniversary...How was the indian?

As someone on the thread mentioned, as soon as my wife lost the weight..then bam instant preggo.

Again, congrats on all of the changes that have been occuring over the last couple of weeks.

Subbed to your journal.


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

decosta1228 said:


> Congrats on the 5th anniversary...How was the indian?
> 
> As someone on the thread mentioned, as soon as my wife lost the weight..then bam instant preggo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking at my journal descosta

The indian was nice but back to my diet now... and training hard:thumb:


----------

